# Thank you A-Plan.



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just renewed with A-Plan after being with Adrian Flux, renewal premium was nearly £500, new premium £292 all mods declared, no claims bonus protection and agreed value included.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

That's a decent saving. Did you shop around, were A-Plan much cheaper than other broker quotes?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

SarGara said:


> That's a decent saving. Did you shop around, were A-Plan much cheaper than other broker quotes?


Yes I always shop around, I often go back to my current insurance and see if they can match but Adrian Flux couldn't, most of the quotes were quite good but A-Plan was the best and included everything I wanted within the policy


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

That sounds good - did you propose the value or did they? I want to re-insure mine for a lot more than a typical market R33 and have often struggled to make my point with some of them. Been with A-plan before so will try again this time.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Alex C said:


> That sounds good - did you propose the value or did they? I want to re-insure mine for a lot more than a typical market R33 and have often struggled to make my point with some of them. Been with A-plan before so will try again this time.


I proposed the value Alex


----------

